# Smoker Recommendation



## jocahill (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking to buy a new smoker and want to use it for KCBS and like events (if I ever get the time to do one again).  I'm looking for an autofeeder with digital controls.  Love to smoke but have 4 kids and can't hover over it all day long.  Recommendations?


----------



## mossymo (Dec 1, 2012)

Get a pellet grill/smoker... one of the easiest smoker/grills out there to operate and use, almost set it and forget it. Yoder, Memphis, MAK, Rec-Tec, Traeger, Fast Eddy, Green Mountain, etc. many different brands, model and options to choose from. KCBS approved and family friendly!


----------



## jocahill (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks like you live in the cold north as well.  How do any of these retain heat?  Looks like a lot of these are grill types which don't have the insulating properties of some of the box types that are out there.  As we're headed into the normally cold months here in Minnesota, looking for something that I can run effectively/efficiently thoughout the year.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 1, 2012)

My wife and I have a Yoder YS640 with a 10 gauge steel cooking chamber and for our North Dakota winters we put a insulated smoking jacket on it; we run the Yoder year around. There are some brands of pellet grill/smokers that are double wall/insulated construction also.


----------



## ryan johnson (Dec 9, 2012)

I highly recommend the Green Mountain Grill Daniel Boone model.  I have one and it is awesome.  Mine has the remote control so that I can monitor the grill temperature, food temp and amount of pellets in the hopper from the inside of my living room on those cold winter days!.  I have also just purchased the thermal insulating blanket as I live near Green Bay, Wisconsin, very similiar to your climate.    I am extremely impressed with this product.  It really puts out some amazing food!  It is very easy to use and can be used year round.


----------



## jocahill (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ptpalms (Dec 23, 2012)

Don't forget to check out Blazin Grills

I have a Grid Iron, my buddy has a Grid Iron, inlaws have a Grand Slam, and another friend has a Grand Slam.  I've cooked on them all.  

Very well built units, heavy duty and American made.  

It used an Ortech controller that is different than the Treager (much better) but if a person wanted to, it could easily be replaced w/ a PID or SSII for more control, but after learning my pit, I just play w/ the P settings and have not had any trouble since learning it.  

Probably the best feature is the pull out fire plot for easy cleaning and easy re-ignition if you were to ever experience a flame out.

Lot's of features and also lot's of options, especially powder coat colors, to truly make a custom grill.  

I plan on ordering the roller grates, sear option, and hood insulation kit for mine.  

I got black, but I'm thinking of taking the lid and stack off and having them chromed! 

I've put mine to the test many of times in the last 6mos w/ running 4-500lbs of pellets through it.  

My largest cook on the Grid Iron was 9 bone in pork butts totaling 88lbs.  

Good luck on the hunt for your pellet grill!













403379_10152231291635220_1770248568_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Dec 23, 2012


















548302_10152119680360220_826029134_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Dec 23, 2012


















226136_10152050879220220_1278995552_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Dec 23, 2012


----------



## headbanger (Dec 27, 2012)

If you're just looking for a comp smoker and not worried about grilling check out the FEC-100. I believe ptpalms has one so maybe he can vouch, I do not own one but I have heard very good things.


----------



## dls1 (Dec 27, 2012)

headbanger said:


> If you're just looking for a comp smoker and not worried about grilling check out the FEC-100. I believe ptpalms has one so maybe he can vouch, I do not own one but I have heard very good things.


I agree 100%. I don't have an FEC100 by Cookshack but I'm acquainted with many who do and compete quite successfully. If you look at the results of any of the major comps (The Jack, MIM, Houston, etc) you'll find a good number of the top finishers using them.


----------



## jocahill (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, I think I want to go eat at PTPalms.  That looks very good!  Very interested in an FEC 100 or preferably a FEC 120, but have to decide which kid doesn't get to go to college. At least on me that is.    The thing I struggle with is how do you do a full competition spectrum of meats.  I'd assume you're going to need multiple cookers to do chicken, ribs, brisket, pork shoulder, mystery meat, etc. etc.  Seems  like tough to manage with one cooker and one temp.  What's the secret?


----------



## dls1 (Dec 27, 2012)

No big secret. First, a number of the big dogs haul 2 FECs. Others will bring an FEC and something else such as a BGE. Those flying solo typically start their big meats overnight then store them in a Cambro when finished in the morning. Then, they'll start and finish the small stuff. Many also bring some form of grill for finishing.

If you're really serious about competitions you should consider one of several classes held around the country. Cookshack holds 1-2 classes each year in Ponca City, OK dedicated solely to comps with an emphasis on KCBS events. Fast Eddy Maurin, the inventor of the FEC line, is one of the instructors.

Another one, coming up in February in the Chicago area, is hosted by Scottie Johnson of the Cancer Sucks Chicago team. He and his co-instructor Mike Wozniak both use FECs as well as other smokers. Their creds speak for themselves. Scottie won the 2006 Jack and was 8th in the KCBS team of the year in 2008. Mike won the 2010 Jack and was also the number 1 KCBS team of the year in 2010. Again, their class takes you completely through a KCBS contest as they would do it. Info on their upcoming class can be found here > http://www.corlissfoundation.com/download/cooking_class_registration.pdf.

Either class, as well as a few others, are well worth the price if you're serious about major comp cooking. They eliminate a ton of the learning curve you're concerned about.


----------



## ptpalms (Dec 27, 2012)

headbanger said:


> If you're just looking for a comp smoker and not worried about grilling check out the FEC-100. I believe ptpalms has one so maybe he can vouch, I do not own one but I have heard very good things.


Yep, got an FEC-100 too.  It is bad-azz.  period. 

Didn't mention it, it's usually outta most people's price range at $4k. 

I've cooked on several before I got mine, the old treager controls, etc. 

Mine has v60 software on the IQ4 controller. 

I have the 7 rack set up and love it for chicken.  I've cooked tons of wings, 10lb pork loins, briskets, butts, and it is a horse. 

Of course, I vacuum mine out before every use and re-foil the grease drip pan as needed. 

It holds temps and recovers excellent. 

The FEC100 is tried and true. 

I got mine used from a comp team that had it for less than 2 whole seasons and only had about 8-10 cooks on it.  Got what I thought was a heck of a dealio.

I gotta get me one of them nice shiny chrome stacks...













558775_10152302049400220_1434089734_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Dec 27, 2012






40lbs of hot wings













558846_10152315339800220_1660730401_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Dec 27, 2012






22lb Turkey, and of course, some hot wings...













417057_10152294850525220_1549028011_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Dec 27, 2012






36 racks of StL ribs...













293383_10152081855285220_1910878560_n.jpg



__ ptpalms
__ Dec 27, 2012


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 28, 2012)

If a guy can find a used FEC 100 for a good price, it's well worth it

Some guys are having issues with the FEC controller in cold ambient temps.  Not sure if CookShack has fixed it yet.

If you're gonna get into comps, the FEC 100 or 120 is a great smoker to own

Lots of pellet poopers on the market and MossyMo gave you a good list

I own a Traeger Texas(Clone), with an ORTECH Controller.  It's definitely an "Entry Level Pellet Smoker", but gets the job done.  I've produced some pretty good food on it.

That said, I'm looking for a new toy to add to my collection of smokers.  This one will most likely retire to the lake.

No matter what smoker you end up buying, remember, that the smoker is just another tool in your toolbox, to make you a better cook.  You need to have the skills necessary to compete.  As other suggested, take a BBQ Comp Course, so you have a good set of skills to compete.  The smoker will only enhance your own abilities.

A team for Minnesota won the 2012 American Royal using Traeger Pellet Grills.  They didn't have tens of thousands tied up into their smokers.

Todd


----------



## sam3 (Dec 28, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> If a guy can find a used FEC 100 for a good price, it's well worth it
> 
> Some guys are having issues with the FEC controller in cold ambient temps.  Not sure if CookShack has fixed it yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this Todd. I've been racking my brains lately researching a Pellet Grill for myself.

Being it's just my wife and I, I don't need anything large, fancy or expensive. Just practical. I've been looking at GMG and the Traeger's. Not sure I want to invest four figures into a grill.

If you know what I mean.....


----------



## ryan johnson (Dec 29, 2012)

Sam3, I was the same way as you in not wanting to invest 4 figured into a grill!  I am very satisfied with the Green Mountain Grill Daniel Boone with remote.  It truly puts out incredible food!  and the remote control is awesome in winter!


----------



## jocahill (Dec 29, 2012)

Lots of great information here guys, really apprecate it.  I have started down the education route and did the CBJ class thru KCBS.  At least next time I'll know better than to put a checkered napkin in the bottom of our chicken box . . . .  Would have been good to knoow that rule before the contest.  The chicken was awesome too!  Too bad the judges didn't get to taste it.

If you know of any FEC's for sale second hand would love a heads up.


----------



## bbq grub rub (Dec 31, 2012)

My new Rec Tec kept within 2 degrees even with a 40+ degree ambient temp swing from morning to afternoon. The customer service is the best and it has a 30 day money back guarantee (which as far as I know, has never been used.) The price is right, the quality is top notch and IMHO you just won't find more for your money. They set out to create an affordable pellet smoker that is accurate and reliable and has over 600 sq inches of capacity. What more could you ask for? I've read of other units that had one problem or another & the mfg took weeks to send or repair their new smokers, check with people tht have needed service on their units & see how well they were cared for after the sale. That's where it counts.


----------

